# Bisswunder und Wackelarsch: Die Jubiläumsköder sind bei uns angekommen!



## dawurzelsepp (25. November 2020)

Kann das sein das die saurer Apfel BissWunder unterschiedlich sind ?
Das Paket ab 0:36 hat vorne am Kopf ne rote Färbung.


----------



## BastE (25. November 2020)

Sehr cool!  Da ist man schon ein bisschen stolz mitgewirkt zu haben! 
Sehen toll aus, richtig gute Farben!  Macht Lust aufs durchprobieren!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. November 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Kann das sein das die saurer Apfel BissWunder unterschiedlich sind ?
> Das Paket ab 0:36 hat vorne am Kopf ne rote Färbung.


Liegt vielleicht am Bild...


----------



## Forelle74 (26. November 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht am Bild...


Wackelarsch hab ich schon 2 packerl bestellt und bekommen. 
Motoroil und Köderfisch.
Ich find die Top.
Mal schauen ob sie morgen was fangen .


----------



## Timo.Keibel (26. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob sie morgen was fangen .



Sauber und Petri!
Daumen gedrückt, dass etwas sich den Köder schnappt.


----------

